# Identifying oils



## Matt in TN (Nov 17, 2014)

A good friend of mine died earlier this year, and I bought his South Bend 9A and tooling from his widow just recently.  He rebuilt it and kept it immaculate, but unfortunately didn't label all of his oil containers.  I have no doubt he knew exactly what went where and had plenty of each type of correct oil, but I don't know what I'm looking at.

is there any way for me to identify Type A, B, and C oil without sending it to a lab?


----------



## SG51Buss (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm no expert at this, and I know nothing about the modern lubricants, but this 'oldschool' may help.

Lay down a drop of oil, dab your finger in it and withdraw.  If it's somewhat sticky and produces a long 'stringer', it's likely way oil.

If it's coffee/dark and smells of sulfur, it's likely cutting oil.

If it's clear, and evaporates somewhat slowly, it may be a tap-aid or for cutting aluminum...

(Where's the 2¢ smiley?)


----------



## Mark_f (Nov 17, 2014)

Matt in TN said:


> A good friend of mine died earlier this year, and I bought his South Bend 9A and tooling from his widow just recently.  He rebuilt it and kept it immaculate, but unfortunately didn't label all of his oil containers.  I have no doubt he knew exactly what went where and had plenty of each type of correct oil, but I don't know what I'm looking at.
> 
> is there any way for me to identify Type A, B, and C oil without sending it to a lab?




   I really am not big on being picky about the oils. I been using whatever I could get for years with no problems. BUT, the way oil will be thick and sticky and usually dark in color (mine is anyway). The spindle oil is almost clear and thin. ( I use turbine oil I buy at an appliance parts store. it is highly refined spindle oil.) I use 30W non detergent everywhere else which should be similar to your "middle" oil, which is heavier than spindle oil but not as thick as the way oil. You should be able to feel the difference in the three oils. I hope that helps some.

Mark Frazier


----------



## francist (Nov 17, 2014)

If you just want to tell the A, B, and C oils apart, the people selling the stuff always show it side by side in squeeze bottles. The colours are slightly darker the heavier you go, so maybe you could try that? 

Won't tell you if one is cutting oil, though.

-frank


----------



## martik777 (Nov 18, 2014)

Put a drop on a vertical surface, the lighter weight will flow down faster


----------



## lugnard (Nov 18, 2014)

You could try buying a set of the 3 oil bottles that sell at various places. Ebay for example. Then you would have some "known" samples to compare with. I'm sure they would get used up in due time so shouldn't be a problem having the extra oil.

Harry


----------

